# Post Season Blahs



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The day after season closes is kind of a let down, like getting fired from a job you really liked. No more phez 'til next season. I'm working in the yard this morning burning stumps and the dogs just lay by the truck. I shook out the hunting jackets outside and a few feathers blew around. The boys got excited, they had to shove their noses in the game pouches just to make sure. I brought in the shotgun this morning to clean it and there was sure some 4 footed jumping around.

Another forum was talking about training with pigeons using a toe trap. I might have to make some of these and do a little training with the dogs to give them something to do so they don't get withdrawal. They never cared for ice fishing.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I hear ya Dick. Couldn't make it out for one last hurrah this weekend, so was relegated to training again. Remy was a tad rusty from several months of all play and no work, but it didn't take him long to remember what was expected of him.

I bought a remote launcher last year and have yet to use it, mostly because I never got around to finding pigeons. I'm going to have to find a way to sneak onto the roof of that grain elevator near 12th Ave in Fargo and net some of those dirty buggers. That place is friggin crawling with them. I bet I could use a minnow scoop and still catch a dozen or so...

By the by, anyone know if it's kosher to run dogs during closed seasons on wild birds? Would that be considered "harassment of game animals?" I was thinking, especially if this weather holds up, it would be great to get the pooch out as much as possible on wild birds, even if I'm relegated to bringing a camera instead of the scattergun.

As far as those toe traps would go, I'd wager you'd be able to get some use out of them. But that still requires the dog to stop and point while letting you get around him to "flush" the bird. Then, you better hope that pigeon is raring to go and doesn't just hunker down in fear, thus allowing eager beaver to chomp down on said feathered training device.

If you're on a budget, I'm sure they'll work for your needs. But if you're able to invest in a remote launcher, I think the dog's and you would be a lot better off. They allow the handler the ability to launch a bird as soon as the dog catches wind of it, theoretically training them to point sooner. You can also launch the bird at any time, so if Fido decided to point and then creep, bird gets bumped.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Took the boys for a spin the other day and had the camera along, set on movie record. This frame is from that setting. It was windy so I wasn't stable, but if a guy could steady down he might be able to get some flush pictures. Sharptails were in the slough grass.


----------

